# where to buy unpatched switch



## alaecs (Nov 22, 2019)

does anyone know where I can buy a non-patched switch in Italy?  or a site that sends in Italy?


----------



## lordelan (Nov 22, 2019)

Guess the answer is the same for almost every country: Ebay.
Write a message to the seller to ask for the serial number and check https://ismyswitchpatched.com/ to find out whether to buy it or not.


----------



## KnightRiderX420 (Nov 22, 2019)

hello, what has worked for me 4 out of 5 times here in  the U.S. is rental places becuase its not a popular item from most of them but they usualy have a lot of old stock both used and new. i realize you pay more but the ebay prices of new unpatched switches are competative with all the ones i purchased.... also if you go with a rent to own plan in my case at least i had also insurance and recked 2 of the 5 and got new replacements free as long as i kept paying to term. 1 switch had a patched serial and i asked to swap it for a unpatched model and they searched there database and got me one np. so if you can try to gety a rental most likely the stock will be last years models.... thats what alost all of the inventory is,... not just NSW. good luck


----------



## Kubas_inko (Nov 22, 2019)

Any slavic country.


----------

